# Back on Track



## debodun (Jan 2, 2021)

Lost 4 pounds since December 5th, exactly what I had gained in November, so I am exactly where I was on November 7th and 17 pounds less than a year ago.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 2, 2021)

Congrats on the 17 lbs., Deb!

Get's harder and harder the older we get.

Keep up the great work!

P.S. Do you have a specific number you're looking to achieve?


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> P.S. Do you have a specific number you're looking to achieve?



No, just as long as I lose it gradually.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> No, just as long as I lose it gradually.


Well keep going, you're doing great!


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Judycat (Jan 2, 2021)

Congratulations. Seventeen pounds is great.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

I honestly have no idea what I weigh, but my jeans say too much. So yesterday I started religiously walking again. Aiming for the 5000 step thing but only made half of that so far. Walked further today than I did yesterday, so I’ll get there. AndI’m watching how I eat again. Made husband promise he wouldn’t make donuts, homemade bread, or peanut butter fudge until further notice. (Altho I may cave on the pb fudge cuz damn that stuff is good) and I’m drinking water by the buckets...my “pee away the pounds diet “


----------



## Wren (Jan 4, 2021)

Well, done for losing 17lbs and keeping the weight off Deb


----------



## terry123 (Jan 4, 2021)

Good deal Deb!.  I am back watching portions but I do need to finish the bag of candy bars I got for Christmas.  Cannot let the 3 Musketeers bars go to waste!  They are the small size but I do enjoy one after breakfast and one after dinner.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> Lost 4 pounds since December 5th, exactly what I had gained in November, so I am exactly where I was on November 7th and 17 pounds less than a year ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142883


Congrats on the weight loss, Deb!  That is a LOT!  Proud of your tenacity


debodun said:


> Lost 4 pounds since December 5th, exactly what I had gained in November, so I am exactly where I was on November 7th and 17 pounds less than a year ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142883


Congrats on the 17 pounds, Deb!!!!  So proud of your tenacity and will poer!!!!


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2021)

I don't know if it's all due to will power. It may be because of grocery shortages or miminal trips to the store because of the pandemic.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2021)

Glad you finally listened to my suggestion of breaking cookies into 4 pieces to allow the calories to float up into the atmosphere.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm watching my calories and eating much more veggies than I usually do and I still have a treat a day and I've lost 15 lbs in the last few months.  I have another 45 to go but I know I can do it, slowly.  With the gyms being closed it's amazing I'm losing anything at all, so I am happy so far with my progress.


----------

